# Mojo Drake or Mojo Hen?



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I have got a new duck spot for the upcoming season & I want to add to my duck spread.......

Already have 1 Mojo Drake w/remote & I'm looking to pick up another Mojo.
Most waterfowl videos I've seen use Mojo Drakes only.......should I get a another drake or get the existing drake a mate?

What do you guys use/think?
Pro/Cons?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would get then Hen Mojo. I've been wanting to get one for a while just dont have the money right now. To me it would add a little more diversity to the spread but on the other hand i think any added movement to a spread would improve your chances more and more. Thats just my opinion/ :2cents:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

to be 100% honest it probably doesn't matter. I think your smart to get another one becuase the motion helps but if there close enough to tell if it's a drake or hen there close enough to get wacked by a shotgun IMO. :beer: our group has 2 hens and three drakes!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have both and it works great for me. I don't think it would make a difference if it were two drakes though.


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

Man,talk about over analyzing. Get real it make absolutely zero difference.


----------



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.....even you Jew


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I've wanted to add one, have two drakes already.

it isn't to kill more ducks by any means, but i think of my hunting style as an art, and i just think a hen would be dandy. Will i kill more or less ducks? very unlikely, but it would look good to me!


----------



## fryerjj (Jul 15, 2009)

A hen, it will attract more drakes for you.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

how bout how to delete punk posts


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

cflamer said:


> Also when looking at live ducks drakes usually outnumber the hens 3 to 1.


Really? I wish id noticed the same.

Another vote out there for it doesn't matter. If you want to over analyze it here are some thoughts.

drakes- more visable
Hens- resemble most of the mallards more closely in early season.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

get a hen.
if not, other ducks will think that your first mojo is gay.
even the majority of californians dont like gays, so im thinking more ducks in the midwest would be attracted to a heterosexual pair.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid: The question has been answered with great reasoning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I removed the attacks. Always amazes me how guys can get so upset over someone asking a simple question.

I'll put in another vote that I don't think it matters.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Chris much appreciated!

Now back to the topic at hand...i don't feel it matters but if everyone you see has all drakes FLAME then why not change it up and go with something different its not guna hurt.


----------



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for all comments & thoughts.....only my 2nd season really targeting ducks, so I just wanted to make this year better than last.

Sorry if I offended anyone with that question.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

cflamer, my only thought to add is to stay with the same brand like you are. I have the lucky ducks and have found it useful to interchange some parts when in a pinch. Good luck this year! Sorry if this was mentioned in previous posts, I detoured around the daycare.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> drakes- more visable
> Hens- resemble most of the mallards more closely in early season


Bingo!! i would agree but the visibility part comes from the spinniing wings rather than the body coloration in my opion, but it's darker and it is probably a little more visible, but now im splitting hairs with ya!

:beer:


----------

